# Bayern, Deutschland...Baveria, Germany



## RANGERRANDY90650 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are there many people out there from Baveria? Looking for some DH riding partners in the local area. 
Well I guess you dont have to be in the local are but it would be easier to link up.

Does any one know how we can start a Germany specific forum?


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

München und Oberbayern
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20

Franken, Fichtelgebirge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------

